# Lung Brewery Gear



## Lord Vetinari (6/3/16)

Really liked the two bottles I tried. Would love to dig into more of their range. Any webshop stocking let me know please. Looking to get at least 3 30ml bottles. And if I can add some Debbie to the order that will kick!


----------



## Lingogrey (6/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Really liked the two bottles I tried. Would love to dig into more of their range. Any webshop stocking let me know please. Looking to get at least 3 30ml bottles. And if I can add some Debbie to the order that will kick!


Debbie Does Donuts (it seems like 3 mg and 6 mg are sold out at the moment though) and the complete Lung Brewery range available here:
https://www.jjemporium.co.za/products/debbie-does-donuts
https://www.jjemporium.co.za/collections/vaping-fuel?page=3


----------

